# Mein Teich ist trübe



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen ,

bin neu hier und habe gleich eine Frage an Euch.

Mein Teich ist ca 2m mal 2m gross und ca 1 m tief habe 8 kleine Goldfische drin.
Habe auch einen Filter für das Wasser .

Nun mal mein Problem :

Also gestern war das Wasser noch Glasklar und als ich Heute von der Arbeit komme und ich in meine Teich schaue ist er so milchig trübe 
weiss einer von Euch was das sein kann wie gesagt sieht aus als ob man Eimer weise Sand rein gekippt hätte dann trübt sich ja das wasser auch so.
Muss noch dazu sagen das ich vor 2 Tagen 4 Unterwasser Pflanzen eingesetzt habe und noch 2 Sack Teichsubstrat (REDSUN-AQUA)eingebracht als bodengrund für die Unterwasserpflanzen an den Pflanzen selber habe ich den Wurzelballen so gelassen ist wohl so ne art Sand/Lehm gemisch .
Beim einbringen des Substrats hat sich das Wasser auch leicht getrübt war aber nach ein paar Stunden wieder klar.

Ich selber habe ja den verdacht das es an den Fischen liegt da ja Goldfische immer im Boden rum machen denke ich das Sie sich durch das Substrat wühlen und dann an den Wurzelballen mit dem Sand/Lehm gemisch und sich dadurch das Wasser trübt.

Hoffe ja das das so ist und nicht etwas anderes


Gruss Thomas


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2005)

Hallo Thomas,

meines Wissens gründeln Goldfische eigentlich nicht, oder? Sollte meine Annahme richtig sein, fallen diese als Ursache aus. (Ich bin kein Fischhalter, nur -esser)

Obwohl ich das Teichsubstrat nicht kenne, läßt Deine Schilderung doch die Vermutung zu, dass dadurch zu viele Nährstoffe in Deinen Teich gekommen sein könnten. Die Unterwasserpflanzen nehmen die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser auf und brauchen keine extra Düngung, das Teichsubstrat führt eigentlich schnell zu Überdüngung. 

Die Werbeaussagen der Hersteller bezüglich des phantastischen Wachstums sind richtig, nur verschweigen sie, dass es sich bei den Pflanzen meist auch und vor allem um die Algen handelt. Ich tippe also eher auf Algen.

Viele Grüsse, Uwe


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2005)

hallo uwe,

was du sagst ist sicher volkommen richtig - nur für mich wäre es ganz einfach zu schnell - so schnell ist ein gut gedüngter teich auch nicht grün vor schwebealgen  :? 





> Also gestern war das Wasser noch Glasklar und als ich Heute von der Arbeit komme und ich in meine Teich schaue ist er so milchig trübe



so wie es auf den bildern aussieht ist der teich eher braun - schlicht und einfach die erde hat ihre bestandteile ausgesondert und im wasser verteilt   - gleicher effekt wie wenn ich ein wasserglas mit einem schuß guter pflanzenerde würze und umrühre.

aber das nächste ist wie du bereits gesagt hast - jetzt ist es braun und in ein paar tagen grün   


also thomas - die wassermenge ist ja überschaubar - raus mit dem dreck und dem wasser und stinknormalen sand rein und gut ist.


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2005)

Hallo Thomas, 

wenn ich mir nur deinen Text durchlese, dann würde ich deiner Erklärung zustimmen. 
Wenn ich mir allerdings deine Bilder ansehe, hat das Wasser eine typisch braune Färbung, wie sie z.B. nach Verwendung bestimmter Algenbekämpfungsmittel auftritt. 
Oft wird Stroh zur Algenreduzierung empfohlen. Nach einer Weile setzt es Huminsäure frei, welche genau diese Braunfärbung erzeugt. 

Hast du etwas in der Richtung verwendet, oder ist vergleichbares sogar schon im Teichsubstrat enthalten? 


Über dieses Redsun-Aqua kann ich nichts finden. Mußt vielleicht mal auf der Verpackung nachsehen, ob was zu den Innhaltsstoffen angegeben ist. 


Ich tip vorerst auf eine Braunfärbung durch Huminsäure.    

*....und übrigens:* 
Hallo hier im Forum.   


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Bei milchig trübem Wasser und bräunlichen Ablagerungen würde ich als erstes auf Kieselalgen tippen.
Das gibt sich dann wieder von selbst.

Das milchige kann aber auch durch den Lehm entstanden sein.


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen

Das Wasser ist etwas braun das stimmt habe vor ca 4 Wochen was gegen Algen ins Wasser geschüttet war was Bilogisches weiss aber leider nicht mehr wie es heisst.

Und das mit der Trübung habe ich auch raus habe Heute einen __ Goldfisch gesehen wie er im Sand/Lehm gemische am "budeln"   war.

Danke Euch allen für eure Hilfe 

Iss ja Supi hier im Board

Gruss Thomas


----------

